

Online Ads Are Worse Than I Thought - tenpoundhammer
http://www.iateyourblog.com/2012/04/online-ads-are-worse-than-i-thought.html

======
aw3c2
iateyourblog.com is a spam blog, would be great if it could be completely
killed.

~~~
tenpoundhammer
Whoa buddy, there aren't even any ads on it. What's your problem? It does have
some formatting issues from a theme I tried to apply to it though.

